# Individual Bowtie brigades for sale??



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

C'mon guys,motorcity,SCJ,anyone else???Need a few of these and need them with fast shipping!Anyone???
859-356-1566
Chris Rolph
p.s.My paypal account is waiting!!lol!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Singles*

There's some singles on ebay.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I have one or two, but sell them at MSRP, what cars are you looking for?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What is MSRP on these?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

$14.95......includes US shipping!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Once I've received mine, I will have several for sale as I will only be keeping a few.
Jeff and a couple of other guys asked about them on "chat" last week, so I will give them a chance, then post the rest here on the new S&S board--if it's up and running by then.

Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's a bunch on EBay, even BINs for reasonable prices even w/S&H


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

I have them for $9 each + shipping.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

mamilligan said:


> I have them for $9 each + shipping.


Do you take paypal?


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

Sure, no credit cards though. Send you wants to [email protected]


----------

